# AirPlane/Helicopter PC game?



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

Anyone here know a good Airplane or helicopter game. It could be arcade or flight simulator. As long as i get to fight enemy. And please do not say battlefield 2. I have it and i am sick of it since they release 1.2 patch. IT would be cool if the game could be online, but it doesnt have to be.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

There is a real lack of good flight battle games for PC... 
Just flight I would say MS flight sim.. 

I had a hard time finding any "fighters" that looked good, so I quit looking.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

^^^ True. 

The perfect find for me would be an arcade style fighter jet game with 64 player on line dogfight. 32 vs 32. 

I had really fun in Bf2 with doing dogfight with jets until they released the new patch. Before the patch, it actually took skills to land missles on other jets, including helicopter. You actually had to use strategy to use to heat seeking missles. Also, most dogfights ended with the other jet going down by getting shot down with the turrent on the jet.

Example of strategy would be tailing an enemy jet with ground target mode on, then soon as he goes to drop the bomb on target (at which time he will be going in a nice straight line, unload like 3 missle on him and save rest just incase the flairs are used. While using heat seaking missle, try to hit the turret at teh same time. 

Now, since the patch, those heat seaking missle almost always connect. So basically, which ever jets gets on a another jets tail win. Its so easy now. Not to mention, before, it took jets more then 1 pass over a helo to bring it down, but now, it can be done with 1 pass with ease while using after burner. 

EA screwed up a really fun game. Now i need to look for another.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

reinstall the game don't use the patch. probably a lot of people feel the same as you and aren't using the patch


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Battlefield 2  lol j/k  

I honestly have no idea what game to recommend to you (I'm into BF2 and NASCAR) but...

I agree- the 1.2 patch made it really easy to shoot anything down. For example, I shot down a jet with my chopper while it was still at the helipad, and those stupid stingers get a lock every time, no matter how far away they are.

Way easier to rack up kills now, but I guess some people like "planewhore" or whatever his name is isn't happy with it.

And gaftop1, you pretty much have to use the patch. Almost all of the servers are running v1.2 now, so if you try to join a server, you won't be able to connect because you are not running the same version as the server. There are very few servers still running v1.12 and I'm sure they'll switch over soon. 

One good thing about the patch is that they've gotten rid of bunnyhopping (jumping while shooting) and they've expanded the ranks and added the new unlocks.


----------



## ieatbabies (Feb 19, 2006)

I've heard of a game called space cowboy but the planes there are kinda futuristic.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

FOr infantry fighting, i only like doing it in city maps like mashtuur city, karkand, and and sharqi peninsula. Other maps are way to big. It takes forever to get to 1 point ot next. But is good that they fixed the bunny hoping and dolphine diving. 

Some of the issue they screwed up is with the noob tube. STill feels the same. Also, it stupid now that you gotta wait like 5 second when throwing c4 and you cant throw em while jumping or push the button while jumping. There trying to make it realistic and i am sure you can push a button while jumping or even throw c4 while jumping. 

And the same bugs i had since the game was released are skill there. My game still crashes to desktop for no reason and the annoying red/blue bug. 

I stop playing the game now, just boring. I play day of defeat source and cs:source now. Atleast in those 2 game, it takes skills and noobs just cant hope in and start owning pros.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

The only maps I play anymore are the three you mentioned. I like the infantry fighting in Karkand and I like to be the gunner in the chopper or be a sniper in Sharqi Peninsula.

The PKM pwns in Karkand post-patch. Man- they really improved the damage or accuracy or whatever with that gun. I'm even outsniping snipers with my machine gun. Racked up 99 points with it just now.


----------



## mechanoman (Jan 4, 2006)

This one is an oldie and I don't know if there are any servers that run this game still but Crimson Skies was a good game and so was Combat Flight Simulator again I don't know if they still have servers for these games.


----------



## ohgrant (Oct 3, 2004)

I love flight sims for PC. Try Comanche 4 and Fair Strike for helicopter games and Combat flight simulator for aircraft. Fair Strike with my force feedback joystick, game voice and 3D glasses is as real as it gets.


----------



## Pags (Oct 21, 2005)

Best combat flight sim game is Pacific fighters. Its WW2 style with insane gameplay.


----------



## gokhotit (Jul 16, 2004)

If you want a modern Fighter the game is Falcon 4:Allied Strike. Props would be Cmbat flight Simulator 3. Or, any of the Jane's series games are really good.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

are all these games that you guys are listing in stores? or downloadable?


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Best game iv hade {By JANES} USAF best all around, you train in all new airccaft if you choose to, like thestealt fiter ect. You then move yourself up the ranks, chossing missions GRAPHICs excellent


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

is that game downloadable? on the internet?


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

bump.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

YES you can find it on ZDNET in downloads.


----------



## zanej (Mar 10, 2006)

If you want modern planes with jets then I can't help you. However, if you're into older stuff I agree with some of the other guys. Combat Flight Simulator and Jane's WW2 fighters are both very fun games. I don't think they are downloadable but I know you can pick up CFS at Walmart for like $10. I don't know if there are any online servers still running since I'm stuck behind a firewall in a campus dormitory. However, we still have fairly large dogfights on the local network here that are quite fun.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

ok, thankyou guys :up: , i'll see what they got.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

i have a game on my Desktop, i just downloaded it from that site, and i tryed to uninstall it from Add Remove Programs, but it wasn't in there, and i couldnt delete it from my Desktop? also i went back to where i click the Download button and it said: "Uninstaller included?": No, how can i get rid of it?


----------



## EDDIE BIRD (Dec 19, 2007)

try Lock on air combat thats a good fighter sim...by far the best out there

check out.....


----------



## br1ng3r (Jul 1, 2008)

"Attack on pearl harbour". An excellent combat flight sim game with easy controls. More enemy fighters than you can poke a stick at. Campaign or arcade mode. Stand alone or multiplayer via LAN or INTERNET. Great Graphics, tons of levels, loads of great planes to choose from. (huh, i should have been a salesman?). I play it quite regularly on the net and never get bored (but i do get shot down alot!). I can highly recommend it. Oh yes it was store bought, you'll find info at www.pegi.info.


----------

